# Phòng bếp trẻ trung, thanh nhã với sắc trắng cổ điển



## vykhanh123 (12/9/21)

Phòng bếp trẻ trung, thanh nhã với sắc trắng cổ điển Mười ba mẫu phòng bếp cực kỳ long lanh với gam màu trắng cổ điển nhưng vẫn đầy hiện đại dưới đây sẽ là một gợi ý hoàn hảo nếu bạn muốn tu sửa lại căn bếp của mình. Phòng bếp màu trắng cần luôn được làm sạch, chăm sóc và giữ gìn nó là một thiết lập lý tưởng dù bạn thích sự cổ điển hay hiện đại, tao nhã hoặc mộc mạc. Việc sử dụng máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tp hcm màu trắng không chỉ làm cho nhà bếp của bạn trông lớn và thoáng mát hơn, nó còn đem đến cảm giác sạch sẽ và yêu thích. Hãy cùng chiêm ngưỡng mười ba mẫu phòng bếp trắng tinh khôi dưới đây nhé: Nhà bếp này tuy rất nhỏ nhắn nhưng vẫn mang nét thanh lịch cần phải có, với một bồn rửa chén ngay cạnh một khung cửa sổ mở rộng nhìn ra ngoài khu vườn xanh mát. Hai chiếc đèn nhỏ xinh giúp cung cấp đủ ánh sáng cho căn phòng nhưng cũng là một cách trang trí cho nhà bếp. Bạn có thể tận dụng khung cửa sổ làm nơi để những vật dụng cần thiết cho phòng bếp. Nếu phòng bếp của bạn chật chội, bạn có thể sử dụng mẫu phòng bếp này. Một nhà bếp đã kết hợp rất hoàn hảo giữa những yếu tố của nông thôn và thành thị. Tường, tủ bếp, trạn bát đều được sơn màu trắng, chủ nhân đã thiết kế những chiếc tủ ngầm trong tường để tiết kiệm diện tích. Chiếc bàn đá granite đen được mài dũa đến từng chi tiết Giá bộ khuếch tán tinh dầu tạo điểm nhấn cho căn phòng. Giữa không gian tinh khôi ấy một chút rèm cửa, khăn lau màu xanh kẻ ca rô và những chiếc lọ màu xanh để trên bàn khiến không gian trở nên hài hòa và ân tượng hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phòng bếp ở những ngôi nhà bên bờ biển đã tạo nên phòng bếp thật hiện đại với sự kết hợp của màu xanh và trắng. Bồn rửa bát rất rộng rãi được đặt cạnh cửa sổ để lấy ánh sáng và nắng giúp phòng bếp luôn sạch sẽ và thoáng mát. Chiếc bàn và 2 chiếc ghế xinh xắn khiến người dùng sử dụng phòng bếp tiện dụng hơn. Phòng bếp này không rộng rãi lắm nhưng đầy đủ tiện nghi và diện tích sử dụng rất hoàn hảo. Bạn sẽ gặp rất nhiều phòng bếp kiểu này ở Boston và bạn cũng có thể bài trí phòng bếp của bạn theo phong cách sang trọng này. Sự kết hợp của màu trắng và màu xám cho hiệu ứng tuyệt vời giúp căn phòng có cảm giác rộng rãi hơn diện tích thực tế của nó. Bàn đá cẩm thạch bổ sung hiệu ứng cho chiếc tủ trắng bóng ở phía sau, những chiếc đèn trang trí tạo không gian hiện đại cho phòng bếp. Chiếc bàn là nơi lý tưởng để bạn để bình hoa giúp phòng bếp thêm sinh động. Phòng bếp này hẳn sẽ gây ấn tượng cho nhiều con mắt thẩm mỹ với tường ốp đá trắng sáng bóng. Bếp và bồn rửa bát được sắp đặt cùng một phía tạo sự tiện dụng cho người sử dụng. Chiếc tủ dành riêng cho nhà bếp được trang bị mặt đá granit màu trắng sáng là nơi để đồ tiện dụng. Chủ nhân của phòng bếp này đã đặt một chậu cây cảnh rất xinh xắn. Bạn có thể để thứ gì đó khác mà bạn thích để tạo sự trẻ trung cho căn phòng. Trần nhà hình mái vòm và các bức tường màu trắng sáng tạo điểm nhấn nhờ ốp gỗ cho nhà bếp này cảm giác thoáng mát và cổ kính. Tuy nhiên nó rất đặc biệt bởi kết cấu như một quán bar với chiếc bàn dài và những chiếc ghế cao. Bạn còn có thể tận dụng chiếc bàn rộng này để làm giá để sách hoặc tạp chí, hãy đọc những cuốn sách đó trong thời gian bạn chờ đồ ăn. Thật tuyệt phải không? Phòng bếp nhỏ xinh, một chiếc gương được đặt phía trên bồn rửa chén giúp bạn có thể nhìn rõ khung cảnh trước và sau của căn phòng. Chiếc bàn cao tạo thành cửa cho căn phòng nó được làm từ đá cẩm thạch, bạn có thể tận dụng nó để làm bàn ăn nếu thích. Căn phòng rộng rãi này được thiết kế rất tỷ mỷ và chi tiết. Dù diện tích rộng nhưng chủ nhân của căn phòng đã tiết kiệm diện tích bằng cách lắp bồn rửa ngay trong chiếc bàn ăn. Đây là cách sắp xếp rất khoa học và bạn có thể học tập nếu bạn thích những thứ mới. Hãy tận dụng những kệ để đồ để trang trí cho căn phòng của bạn như mẫu phòng bếp tuyệt đẹp này nhé. Phòng bếp này được nhà thiết kế Josie Natori thiết kế cho một căn hộ ở New York. Đây thực sự là một thiết kế nàh bếp rất thời trang với những đồ vật nhỏ gọn trong màu trắng tinh khiết. Tuy phòng bếp này rất ít đồ vật nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ tiêu chuẩn: tiện nghi, sang trọng và tinh tế. Phòng bếp rất riêng với những giá để đồ dùng nhà bếp được treo cẩn thận trên tường, những chiếc tủ bát bằng I nốc cứng sạch sẽ và đồng bộ. Chiếc bàn nhỏ xinh vừa là bàn ăn của bạn vừa là nơi trang trí cho căn phòng. Sàn nhà được lát đá màu gỗ cùng màu với hai chiếc ghế giúp phòng bếp sạch sẽ và sang trọng hơn. Kiến trúc sư đã thiết kế phòng bếp trong một khu biệt thự ở Boston dựa trên tiêu trí đảm bảo cả hai tính chất lịch sử của cung điện Brownstone cũng như sự hiện đại cần thiết cho căn phòng. Căn phòng được sơn màu trắng từ sàn đến trần nhà, trong đó điểm nhấn là chiếc đèn trùm kiểu cách. Mọi vật đều rất đơn giản, bếp, bồn rửa, bàn… nhưng nhìn mọi thứ đều thật hoàn hảo. Nhà thiết kế đã rất thành công với phòng bếp rất ấn tượng này. Màu trắng của tường xung quanh nhà, tủ bếp, đồ dùng nổi bật hơn hẳn khi kết hợp với mặt bàn bằng đá đen và những viên gạch đen trắng dưới nền nhà. Chỉ với diện tích của vài mét vuông, phòng bếp đã hiện lên thật tiện nghi và bắt mắt. Hẳn đây là phòng bếp của một căn hộ trung cư nào đó ở những thành phố lớn. Cạnh cửa sổ là khu bàn ăn được thiết kế rất lạ mắt, phần ghế được ốp áp sát vào tường được phủ trong vải Clefa Kravet với những chiếc gối màu sắc và thoải mái, chiếc bàn kính hình tròn tạo cảm giác sạch sẽ và điểm nhấn của căn phòng là lọ hoa tươi. Bếp, bồn rửa, tủ bát, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dùng cho khách sạn… được bài trí vẻn vẹn trong góc đằng sau. Căn phòng thật ngăn nắp, sạch sẽ và ấn tượng.


----------

